# 37 Million Honey Bees Dead in Canada



## waltky (Aug 16, 2018)

*Canada to Phase Out Crop Chemicals Linked to Bee Deaths...*
*




*
*Canada to Phase Out Crop Chemicals Linked to Bee Deaths*
*August 15, 2018  — The Canadian government said on Wednesday it would move to restrict use of two types of crop chemicals that have been linked to deaths of aquatic insects and bees, in a victory for environmentalists and the latest setback for companies that sell the pesticides.*



> *Health Canada's Pest Management Regulatory Agency (PMRA) said it would phase out, over three to five years, the outdoor use of thiamethoxam, made by Syngenta AG, and clothianidin, produced by Bayer AG.  A review found the chemicals at levels in water bodies high enough to harm aquatic insects that are food for fish and birds. The widely used chemicals protect corn, soybean and canola crops from insect damage.  Health Canada's move is subject to a 90-day consultation period, followed by final decisions in late 2019.  Neonicotinoids, also called neonics, are a class of pesticides applied as a seed treatment or sprayed on leaves.*
> 
> *Neonics have drawn scrutiny after research pointed to risks for honey bees, which have been in decline in North America, possibly due to pesticides, loss of habitat and climate change.  Health Canada also plans a final decision by the end of this year whether to phase out a third neonic, Bayer's imidacloprid. Canada's moves come after European Union countries in April backed a proposal to ban all outdoor use of neonics. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2018)

Lose our bees...we all die. Folks don't seem to understand this.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 16, 2018)

I have an alibi.

I've got four caterpillars who will swear we were playing poker when this happened.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lose our bees...we all die. Folks don't seem to understand this.



Bees are great pollenators and every farmer and crop grower loves having bees. Many keep their own bees.

We sure can't afford to lose the honey bee.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 16, 2018)

....

is this thread broken for anyone else?


----------



## Claudette (Aug 16, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> ....
> 
> is this thread broken for anyone else?



Yeah. You can't get into it by clicking the intro. You have to go to the pages to actually get into it.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 16, 2018)

Claudette said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


That does not work for me either.  0 posts page 1, 1 post page 2 and 3 posts above my first one on page 3.  Nothing else shows up.  Strange.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 16, 2018)

Who counts honey bees? Yeah, it's a problem in the U.S. apparently caused by an introduced mite that gets in their throats and kills them. Bee keepers medicate hives but the wild bees are on their own so far. I imagine the crazy left will find a way to blame it on "global warming".


----------



## TomParks (Aug 16, 2018)

Way too many weed killers on store shelves....people are too lazy these days to weed their gardens and trim. You can get an electric weed trimmer for less than $100.00


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 16, 2018)

They are an introduced species, honey bees, there are many other species that are pollinators. The biggest threat to those others is Bayer Monsanto


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lose our bees...we all die. Folks don't seem to understand this.


Because it is not true.

There were thousands of pollinators prior to the introduction of honey bees into the American continent.  They still exist.

We need to do more to protect the bees as they provide a vital economic interest, but hyperbole isn't our friend.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Who counts honey bees? Yeah, it's a problem in the U.S. apparently caused by an introduced mite that gets in their throats and kills them. Bee keepers medicate hives but the wild bees are on their own so far. I imagine the crazy left will find a way to blame it on "global warming".


The varroa mite doesn't get into the bees.  They reproduce in the brood chamber when bees are in the larva stage and feed off of them.  They cause brood death and a host of other debilitating diseases to the emerging bees.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 16, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> ....
> 
> is this thread broken for anyone else?


The first 19 posts are gone.

Moderator gone wild, perhaps?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 17, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lose our bees...we all die. Folks don't seem to understand this.
> ...


Nature is not nearly as fragile as people seem to want it to be.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 17, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The end of honey bees will be a disaster, but only to the honey marketplace. A large amount of honey that is sold commercially is adulterated with HFC.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2018)

Well, learn something new every day I guess. Still...I think honey bees are very very important and we should all do what we can to assist them in staying healthy and alive.

Speaking of which..I have two hummer feeders outside. One was covered with a mass of bees. This didn't happen last year, but with all the fires around me...those bees were very hungry. I let them keep that one feeder until they soaked it bone dry..which took them about 6 hours to do. Then I refilled it for them. They sucked that one dry as well. They left the other hummer feeder alone, which made me happy and the birds as well.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 17, 2018)

I heard the US had no problem letting them migrate, but the visas are too big.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Well, learn something new every day I guess. Still...I think honey bees are very very important and we should all do what we can to assist them in staying healthy and alive.
> 
> Speaking of which..I have two hummer feeders outside. One was covered with a mass of bees. This didn't happen last year, but with all the fires around me...those bees were very hungry. I let them keep that one feeder until they soaked it bone dry..which took them about 6 hours to do. Then I refilled it for them. They sucked that one dry as well. They left the other hummer feeder alone, which made me happy and the birds as well.


I'm not sure where you live, but most northern latitudes experience a normal summer dirth right now so the bees are looking for any sweet source to continue to make honey.


----------

